# Uc100 vs uc300



## Blackhawk (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone know the difference?
my house got hit mb lightening and took out my xp machine now I need to use my windows 7 64 bit machine and need to get a motion controller

lanham


----------



## dracozny (Jan 13, 2015)

the UC300 has more I/O and has the added advantage of analogue I/O. Spindle override, feed overide and a VFD output control are possible. 

UC300 specs and manuals

UC100 Specs and manuals


----------



## Blackhawk (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, was lucky to find a free windows xp machine so I don't to buy the new parts

lanham


----------

